# xircom realport ethernet card

## Guest

hi

i have a xircom realport card bus ethernet 10/100 card which i can't get to work... 

first i configured my kernel with xircom cardbus support (new driver) enabled and built a new kernel && modules 

then i emerged pcmcia-cs to get things like cardmgr

the card is not listed in /etc/pcmcia/config afterwards... normally it depends on tulip_cb (>bind "tulip_cb"<)... 

but i can't see where to enable this...

any hints?

----------

## rhacer

try the xirc2ps_cs.

I have a RealPort 10/100+56K that I use when I can't get wireless. The above driver works well for me.

----------

## cluster2600

 :Laughing:  thanks that was very usefull thank you very much

they should release a list of cards ---> drivers

----------

